# Lyft - how do you text pax? It only gives you option to call



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lyft - how do you text pax? It only gives you option to call


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

It's the same number that you call. Just save the number and send the text.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

POOLKiller said:


> It's the same number that you call. Just save the number and send the text.


Thanks


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow thats all...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

They don't really want you texting while you're driving, so they removed that. If a pax texts you, you'll get a note from lyft saying don't txt and drive, but here's a txt from your pax.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> They don't really want you texting while you're driving, so they removed that. If a pax texts you, you'll get a note from lyft saying don't txt and drive, but here's a txt from your pax.


I don't like talking, plus there's no record of the phone convo. A text is the best proof that you contacted the rider prior to a no show cancelation.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

This is such a dumb feature. Pax texts you with instructions as to where exactly to pick them up and you can't really read the message until you get there...and then can't really reply from within the app as easily as the pax can text you in the first place. It's about as dumb as receiving cancellations as a notification which comes and goes quickly that you might miss it as you navigate to the pickup.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> This is such a dumb feature. Pax texts you with instructions as to where exactly to pick them up and you can't really read the message until you get there...and then can't really reply from within the app as easily as the pax can text you in the first place. It's about as dumb as receiving cancellations as a notification which comes and goes quickly that you might miss it as you navigate to the pickup.


I have had a few instances on Lyft where I accept the ping, begin driving, then pax cancels. But I don't know pax cancelled because the only notification of the cancel is a text message which I don't see because I am following google maps!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't like talking, plus there's no record of the phone convo. A text is the best proof that you contacted the rider prior to a no show cancelation.


Some where on this forum I read where all your calls thru the app are recorded along with any texts you send, this only applies to calls and texts thru Lyft's network using the app. I much rather text than call, as I've had issues with calling and talking to "undesirable" pax, where as in texting, you at least can review what your texting before hitting send.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I have had a few instances on Lyft where I accept the ping, begin driving, then pax cancels. But I don't know pax cancelled because the only notification of the cancel is a text message which I don't see because I am following google maps!


Can you set your text messages to pop up a preview over the current in use app? For me it pops up shows the cancel and then goes away. Still looks like an unread txt message.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't like talking, plus there's no record of the phone convo. A text is the best proof that you contacted the rider prior to a no show cancelation.


BUT, a text won't qualify for contacting a passenger. If you don't actually let the phone ring, no cancel fee.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Can you set your text messages to pop up a preview over the current in use app? For me it pops up shows the cancel and then goes away. Still looks like an unread txt message.


That's what I did. So now I see a pop up.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

I wear a Bluetooth ear piece. I have lyft numbers that I get texts from set to a special text tone so I know when I get one from them while driving. There is one from passenger texts, and there is second number for cancels.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Why are you trying to text them? You should be driving in the opposite direction or avoiding their call


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That's what I did. So now I see a pop up.


How do you set this up on iPhone to see the cancellation notice and the text from Pax while navigating?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Whiteorchids said:


> How do you set this up on iPhone to see the cancellation notice and the text from Pax while navigating?


Go into settings in your iPhone, go to notifications, chose the app you want, then tap the "alert style when unlocked" option you want. You want to chose "alert."


----------



## Scorpiodragon 64 (Jan 12, 2018)

I would like the option to at least have a list of certain items that you could text them example: Your Lyft has arrived or please call your Lyft driver. So many times I arrived and I'm waiting and they don't answer and I've had them say to me what we didn't know you called I just think communication is key more of it better off we are Riders and drivers


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I have had a few instances on Lyft where I accept the ping, begin driving, then pax cancels. But I don't know pax cancelled because the only notification of the cancel is a text message which I don't see because I am following google maps!


You need to set your NOTIFICATIONS so that your text messages pop up at the top of screen while you're in Google maps. Its in SETTINGS->NOTIFICATIONS


----------

